# Update on Dugan (our new pup)



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, Dugan has been here for 2 weeks now and it feels lke he has been here forever. He and Brady are now the best of friends. They spend their day chasing, wrestling and chewing bones together. Dugan is adjusting so well. He sleeps through the night and hasn't had an accident in the house in a week. Dare I say he is housetrained? He also sleeps through the night. Although, the last two nights he has objected to going to bed:suspicious: He sleeps in a crate on a table next to the bed. I will try to get some new videos soon. Here are a few new pictures of Dugan and Brady too. I am considering taking Dugan over to my groomer later today to just have the hair cut around his eyes. 

Yes, I am considering a new spelling for his name. DH likes Dugan better. I haven't really decided yet.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Karen did you forget the pictures?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Yep, I did. Going back to put them on right now


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great pictures! It really seems like he always was part of your family. They look so happy and contented.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What great pictures, Karen! It is so nice to see the two of them having a good time together. It sounds like Dugan is adjusting so nicely. I think it's so much easier raising a 2nd Hav, don't you? Love it! :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures. He's so cute and so is Brady.
I prefer the spelling Dugan, but how are you pronouncing his name- Doogan or Dug gan?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is pronounced Doo gan. DH has been pushing for Dugan, so I may have to give in.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe Karen,

What cuties! Dugan looks right at home.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Karen,

They do look as if it's always been thus. Love the photos. As for the spelling, it was always my natural inclination to spell the name Dugan that way, so I'm with DH. BTW, love, love, love him in that cute coat.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, if you pronounce it like that, then I'd agree with your DH and go for Dugan.
Just my opinion.

You're the mommy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cutie Dugan is! It sounds like he is fitting in so nicely. How wonderful!!!

I love the photos of Brady too! He is so cute!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ohhh, they do look like best friends. I'm happy that it is going so well for you. They are both darling..and like Geri, "I love the coat."


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

What an adorable pair!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

They look so happy together! :biggrin1: Love the pics.

Personally, I prefer Dougan, but I like different, so maybe that's why.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Dugan is a cutie, and Brady looks like he's having a good time being the big brother.


----------



## Juniper (Aug 14, 2008)

Your dogs are both adorable. You could considered other spellings...Doogan or Dewgan?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They look like they've been together forever.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Lovely. Another "case" for me getting a second. Oh someday...*sigh*


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Karen, 

Dugan is soooooooo CUTE! No doubt Brady is going to be so happy with this little bud! :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They look so cute together! I love Brady's eyes - they are so expressive. Everytime I mention a little playmate for Abby, DH says "FORGET IT!"

Kathie


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here are a few more pictures I took recently. Poor Dugan lost his bed to the cat. Hehe She is the queen around here.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he he he, at least he gets to sleep near-by the bed!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the ones of him with the toys - they're bigger than he is!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so darn cute! Shelby had a white strak in her hair as a pup, too.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I think he needs a few more toys .. Maybe a Santa !!
So adorable !! Congratulations ..


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

He's so adorable and I'm glad to hear they're getting along so well. I love the picture of him in his coat!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Here are a few more pictures I took recently. Poor Dugan lost his bed to the cat. Hehe She is the queen around here.


 I LOVE the bed. Where did you get it?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Katrina,
The bed came home with Dugan from his Aunt Laurie's. I am sure she can tell you where it came from. She had bought them for her 3, but when she was fostering Dugan, he was the only one who it worked well for. She said her dogs would knock it over when they tried to get in it. Dugan loves that bed! He jumps right in.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dugan is such a cute but your cat is adorable!!! So I take it from sleeping that close, they do get along very well and there is no chasing the kitty?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amanda,
The cats are starting to come around more and more. Abbie (the one in the picture) has taken to him much better than I expected. Dugan is very gentile and good with the cats. Unlike Brady when he was a puppy. Brady would chase and play "splat kitty". He would jump them and flatten them to the floor. Dugan just sniffs and wants to play with them. When I got Abbie, I lived with a roomate who had a dog. Abbie and the dog were best friends. When he moved out, I got the second cat to keep her company. She didn't take to him very well. I thought she would like Brady since she likes dogs, but not so much. I am hoping Dugan will be more of a friend to her. He is black and white like her old doggie friend was. Of course, it has been 10 years since we lived with my old roomate and his dog.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, he is sooo cute! So is Brady...he got his little face in one of them!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

OK, this is the first time that I have seen this thread - and I am crying!~
I miss that little man so much!! And when I showed the pics to Gabe, he said the same thing. That little Dugan was the best puppy, and such a sweet thing, and he sure does look happy with you guys!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Laurie,
I am sorry I made you and Gabe cry. I am glad that you get to see what a wonderful little boy his is and how special you are to have given him a great start! Thank you. As I type, the the boys are wrestling. They are bff now. We are going to my mom's for Thanksgiving. Scott is going to his aunt's, but the boys weren't invited so I bailed. Mom is having 11 people and 3 dogs (including Dugan and Brady). She loves her granddoggies!

Laurie, let me know when you have some time in December and I will bring the little man for a visit.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the pictures...I love that they are getting along so well.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh I will let you know next week what day is good!! I cannot wait to see that little face!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It is so heart warming to hear about Brady and Dugan getting along so well. I love the picture of your cat taking over the bed. Dugan looks just a little put out. lol


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh! The pictures are so cute! I too love that little bed the cat stole! That is too cute. Dugan is going to have to claim back the bed when the cat gets out of it!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Karen,
Somehow I missed that Brady has a new brother and you have a puppy! He's a cutie! Much fun to all of you.
Hugs,
Suzy


----------

